# How to catch sand fleas



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

I live in OBA adn I've never seen a sand flea..? I've seen those little shells that dig into the sand but never a sand flea. Are they there and I'm not seeing them or what? Thanks


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

there are dozens of youtube films on catching sand fleas (mole crabs). They are very informative and provide excellent information. Raking sand fleas is also better for your abs than doing crunches


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

BT -- that's a good one! You do good work:thumbsup:


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

thanks guys hopefully i catch some!


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

marlinhunter said:


> thanks guys hopefully i catch some!


We were at Cape San Blas a couple of weeks ago and were able to find a few fleas.

They were not on the flat like the video shows. That is where we found them in North Carolina in Aug last year.

We found some as big as hens eggs down in the state park but they were hard so see. They were in the lip at the bottom of the tide line. It was difficult to see them I had to just blindly dig and look for small ones and keep digging when I found some. 

I would think they will move up the beach with warmer temperatures. 

Good luck and get a good quality sandflea rake. some of them are kind of cheap. 

I put a T handle on mine and it works great.

Bring along a qhost shrimp pump too. That is flippin great bait.


----------

